# Wer bastelt mir ein Logo? ***Bitte lesen***



## maria17 (3. Februar 2005)

hallo,
 ich hab ein problem. mein freund macht sich ggf. bald selbstständig und verzweifelt irgendwie dran ein schönes logo für seine seite zu erstellen.
  da man am anfang seiner selbstständigkeit knapp bei kasse ist, würde er mit dem unzufriedenen logo derzeit vorlieb nehmen.

 da ich ihn über alles liebe, und ich ihn eine freude machen will... habe ich auch mal mein glück versucht.. naja lassen wir das thema.
 als ich eine freundin um rat gebeten habe, kam sie auf die gloreiche idee mal im internet in so profi grafik forum nachzufragen.

  okay, ist zwar für blöd, aber ich versuche es trozdem... :-(
  hat eventuell jemand interesse mir zu helfen ein logo bzw. banner zu entwerfen?
  wäre echt lieb von euch!

  meine email adresse: maria17@abacho.de


  eure maria


----------



## ShadowMan (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo liebste Maria!

Ich kanns wirklich absolut verstehen das du für ihn ein Logo machen willst weil du ihn liebst, aber wenn du ihm wirklich deine Liebe zeigen willst solltest du das selbst machen.
Wir können dir gern bei deinen speziellen Fragen helfen, aber "macht mir bitte" gibt es hier leider nicht.

Liebe Grüße,
Manuel ;-]


----------

